# Security Operations Manager (Kennedy Sch. of Gov't)



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Security Operations Manager
Institution:
*Harvard University*

Location:
Cambridge, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
10/12/2017

Type:
Full Time
11-Oct-2017

Harvard Kennedy School
43877BR

*Duties & Responsibilities*
Reporting to and working closely with the Director of Security Operation, the Security Operations Manager will assist with emergency management and security for the Harvard Kennedy School (HKS) and will manage projects related to security systems. In addition, the incumbent will manage programming Harvard University ID clearances, including regularly auditing the access and workflows for the CCURE 9000 system and other applicable systems. The Security Operations Manager will also interact with contract security, Harvard University Policy Department (HUPD), HKS students, faculty and staff regarding security access questions, clearances and other related duties. In addition, this position will serve as a backup for the Director of Security Operation and assist with participating on HKS's Local Emergency Management and other related committees.

*Emergency Management and Security:*

Manages response to all security incidents.
Responsible for providing dignitaries with appropriate security.
Oversees security services contractor (Securitas) account manager to maintain an up to date set of post orders for security guard operations
Fields and responds to all tasks assigned to Security department within the work order system
Evaluates and implements methods to improve the security program on a continuous basis
Oversees the weekday day shift security officer to ensure coverage of HKS Security Center
Reviews Security Officer Daily Activity Reports (DAR) and follows up on notables relating to security system or building related issues
Serves on HKS's Local Emergency Management Team (LEMT) as back up to the Director of Security.
Represents HKS (in place of Director of Security) on various Harvard University committees including: International LEMT, Campus Security Group, Business Continuity, and Information Systems (MessageMe Alert System), Identification Services and Transportation Services.
Performs duties related to HKS Business Continuity planning efforts
In the absence of the Director of Security, serves as HKS's liaison to Harvard University Police Department's patrol, investigative, dignitary protection, and information technology divisions.
*Security Systems Management:*

Manages projects related to the installation and maintenance of security systems including electronic access control, CCTV, intrusion and duress alarms, visitor management identification system, locks and keys
Manages programming of HUD (Harvard ID) card clearances, to include managing HKS doors within global clearances, and door schedules and monitors operational status of card access panels in the access control system (CCURE 9000)
Creates and enforce administrative policies for users of CCURE
Responsible for access control in collaboration with the HUPD team
Regularly audits card access to KSG spaces with appropriate points of contact
Runs access control activity reports as necessary to troubleshoot door issues or respond to incidents
Processes HU Contractor/Consultant ID card forms for those affiliated temporarily with HKS.
*Additional Responsibilities:*

Supports broader facilities management needs as requested
May serve as back up to receiving area dock master
Administrator of HKS security management collaboration website for task assignments, training programs and calendar of event activities requiring the assistance of security team
Responsible for administration of office keys- ordering, distributing, maintaining accurate records, etc.
*Basic Qualifications*

Bachelor's degree

Minimum of six years of work experience with security or emergency management 
*Additional Qualifications*

Supervisory/Management Experience preferred
Experience in a higher education or academic setting preferred
Proficiency with CCURE 9000 preferred
Proven project and/or program management skills preferred
Excellent organizational skills with particular ability to prioritize work 
Ability to handle sensitive, confidential information
Strong communication skills required
Ability to assess emergency situations and make decisions on which action to take
*Additional Information*
*Hours:*

This position is considered Essential Personnel and will have on-call duties
While the core hours for the position are 35 hours, ability to work additional hours and to work a flexible schedule between 7 a.m. and 9 p.m. is required.
*Physical requirements:*

Position requires ability to sit at a desk and work with a computer along with some standing and frequently walking around the campus
Harvard University requires pre-employment reference and background checks.
Harvard University is committed to supporting a healthy, sustainable learning and working environment.

*Job Function*
Facilities

*Sub-Unit*
*

*Location*
USA - MA - Cambridge

*Department*
Facilities and Services

*Time Status*
Full-time

*Union*
00 - Non Union, Exempt or Temporary

*Salary Grade*
057
*(057 $ 65,100 $ 87,300 $ 109,500)*

*Pre-Employment Screening*
Criminal, Education, Identity

*EEO Statement*
We are an equal opportunity employer and all qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion, sex, national origin, disability status, protected veteran status, gender identity, sexual orientation or any other characteristic protected by law.

*Application Information*
Contact:
Harvard University

Online App. Form:
https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/home/HomeWithPreLoad?PageType=JobDetails


----------



## Oakum yokum (Jul 8, 2017)

Can I get swirn as sspo


----------



## Oakum yokum (Jul 8, 2017)

Damn, I've heard sspo is the way to go...


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Oakum yokum said:


> Damn, I've heard sspo is the way to go...


Yeah, I know one member here who HIGHLY endorses it! 
To clarify, he 'endorses' it for STATE SCHOOLS ONLY!


----------



## Oakum yokum (Jul 8, 2017)

Double damn


----------

